# RESOLVED: Mini Rex (1 year old, Male) needs to be rehomed!



## rockyMass (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm attempting to network out and find my bunny a new home as I am becoming more and more allergic to him every day, and after a year and a lot of medications on my part it's just not fair to him. He's a broken black and white mini rex with the softest fur imaginable, about a year old this month. Super, super sweet and playful. Doesn't mind being help, loves to sit in your lap and be pet. He's very social, and as I can't really pick him up without getting hives and cannot get another bunny as a friend for him (since I'm already allergic to just one of the little guys) I really want him to go to a new home with someone who can spend more time with him and/or has other buns for him to socialize with. He's completely litter boxed trained, has never had an accident that I've seen. I let him roam around my room, but have a small dog crate he sleeps in at night. He would come with a big bag of pellets, cat little, his food dish, water bottle, and the crate if you would like it. We're in Western Mass. I can e-mail you pictures and answer any questions you might have. I really need to find him a new home before I start my summer job in May (last week or so) and have to move to a new state. 

Thanks!

EDIT: Here are some photos from when he was a bit younger, but he is still quite small, around 3 lbs.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2011)

Please post some pictures of him. Pictures help a lot in getting bunnies rehomed. Good luck! He sounds like a wonderful bunny. My own to rabbits are mini-rex and I have one foster mini-rex. They hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2011)

ray: Very cute--good luck.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been wanting to bond a third to my pair, who could use another playmate. However, Lily is a fussy rabbit, so that might not be how it ends up. She rejected Jack until he was slathered in apple sauce (so I hear). She's very food motivated :eyeroll: Your boy is adorable, and right around her age. Unfortunately, I'm moving to Atlanta end of April/beginning of May. I'd be happy to take him, even as a single bun, come mid May when we're settled. Money and time really isn't a problem. Their cage is a giant NIC one, and I have a four level large (HUGE) wire cage that a new bun could use. 

My only question is transportation and if he's desexed.


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response! That sounds like a great situation for him -- he really needs the opportunity to be more social, either with buns or people who aren't allergic. My only worry would be transportation too... I'm at college in MA and don't have a car with me, so we'd have to make reach out to other people on the board? He's been in cars many times before and generally does fine. He is not neutered as he was too small the first few months I had him, and I have not been able to afford the places around (nothing low cost that i've found sadly) here because of an unfortunate tuition situation that left me with far less bunny funds than I foresaw. He does dig a little bit when I put him in his crate at night, but so far has not sprayed or bitten around me -- but of course ideally with other buns he should be fixed, but has yet to have any horrible behavior habits from not being.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going from PA (Philly area) to Atlanta in June if that is of any help. Perhaps someone may be able to get him from you to me? I would be willing to bunny sit for a couple weeks before our trip if needed.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to get Lily spayed, so they would have to be separate until they're both altered and the hormones die down. I'm going to call some vets tomorrow and see if they do discounts for multiple rabbits, both in Atlanta and here in Des Moines. 

We could also arrange to see if someone could meet me here in Iowa and I can just transport him at the same time.

ETA: I just had a special moment where I realized how far away Massachusetts is in either direction. Special moment.... good times...


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha yes, either way Iowa is quite far from me. 

MiniLopHop: Thanks so much for the offer! I have several friends who live in PA and will be heading back there for the summer once the semester is done, so that could work out quite well if you two are going to the same area in Atlanta...


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 15, 2011)

So I just figured out a new situation for him today near by me, a friend has an animal sanctuary at her house and has agreed to watch him over the summer and then some mutual friends can take him during the year. And this way I can still see him without having to have him in my immediate living space.

Ponyta, you sounded like a great situation for him-- but this way we don't have to figure out cross country travel that would probably be super stressful for him. BUt thank you so much for being willing to try and figure something out!!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 27, 2011)

I just found your message, sorry I never remember to look at my messages. I came here when I saw you posted him. So happy to see you have worked out something for him and you still get to see him. Take care!


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, there have been some issues with his current arrangement (I keep managing to find the most flaky people apparently...) So if you would at all still be interested I wouldlove to talk to you...


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry hon, I'm having to rehome mine now as well. The move is proving to be to expensive, and it would cause way to much stress on Jack and Lily. 

He's such a cutie, it hurts to look at him.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 27, 2011)

The problem is that he's not neutered. We really can't afford to s/n another right now. Our next bun will be from the shelter where they are already s/n. Sorry, but I really wish you the best of luck finding him a good home!


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 29, 2011)

I actually found a low cost voucher thing from the shelter near by here in MA, so we're going to get him neutered in these next few weeks hopefully. Would you be at all interested in adopting him if we got him fixed first?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 29, 2011)

I can still transport if you need it. 

He is mighty cute. My husband would probably be upset at first, but if you can get him to PA after he is neutered I would be willing to try to bond him with my girl if you do not have other options.


----------



## rockyMass (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! If Buns2luv can't take him, I would love to talk to you about having him! I really just want him to go to a good home with another bunny to play with and some people to love him who aren't allergic. And I know a few folks from school who live in the philly area and could maybe drive him down... I'll let you know!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 29, 2011)

Getting him neutered would be great. We've been looking for a female for a bondmate for our mini rex, we are meeting one this weekend from the rescue we volunteer for and one next weekend, if he doesn't hit it off with one of them. I will let you know and maybe we could then take him. Definitely if someone can give him a home first that's great, good luck!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

he is so cute i wish i could take him but u r to far


----------



## rockyMass (Jul 30, 2011)

He's found a new home! Thanks for all the concern!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 30, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2011)

Is it in your area? Will you be able to see him at all?

He's a real sweetie.

Susan


----------

